# A FLAT TRIO



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

This is a trio of 36 foot deep framed heavy weight flats I started a year last April. The reason I finally got to finish them off is that I was doing more damage to them just moving them out of the way all the time.I plan to use them, or at least two of them, for idler flats with the Well Hole car when I get to build the load for it.
The black blob photograph I think is a good example of how decals bring a model to life. I'm usually quite impatient at that stage of building anything and I have to force myself to take a break and let the decals dry.
I apologise for not taking more building photographs, but I think the one's here will provide a good overview of what was done.









The Black Blob. The post in the middle is not part of the car, but an umbrella stand.










What a difference a decal or two makes.









Only now did I notice the bent brake shaft. See what I mean about damaging them by continuously moving them. Being as I've never seen a straight one I think I'll leave it alone.










A quite day at the elevator.



















Painting the undersides was a bit of an ordeal. The top was masked off on the frame only and the underside framing painted, this allowed me to spray (airbrush) from both top and bottom. Then the decking was installed and painted on both sides by hand brush, then all the places I touched with the brush that I should have been more careful with were repainted.










These are a couple of building photo's, all styrene and all scratch built.




























Thank goodness these are out of the way.

And the credits again;
Kadee 830 Couplers.
Ozark Miniatures for pole pockets and hand brake details.
USA Trains for the train line valves & trucks.
San Val wheels.
CedarLeaf Custom Railroad Decals
Poly Scale Paints...getting low on these!! 
and the rest again by me.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey;

Those are really beautiful cars. Well done! Now, concerning the "black blob" in the first photo. I did not really notice it until later because I was actually admiring the cut white marble blocks on each end of your car, mounted over the trucks. Only later did I realize that they were actually the covered backs of patio chairs.
















Oh well, the cars are still really fine.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Dave,
Well yes I have to admit that photography is not one of my stronger skills.
Now I know I'll get razed at the railway club as they'll all be asking where the marble blocks are?
You see I did notice the umbrella sticking out of the deck on one photo. I think it's a bit like taking photographs of your kids, you really don't notice the hideous dress they're wearing until someone else points it out.
Thanks for your other comments though. 
Maybe I should have posted this in the photography forum instead, it would have been a good example of what not to do with your trains.
Cheers.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey;

Your photos are fine, it was my perception that was off. I had seen photos of heavy flat cars like that being used to ship marble blocks for constructing the Washington Monument, so my mind made an invalid connection. Heck, that photo is better than the one below, where the train runs happily beside some gargantuan Christmas presents.










Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi All, I finally have an update on the progress of these flats.
While two are to be idler flats the other one has to do some work and is loaded accordingly.
The idea of using a bridge section load came from the C. & O. Historical Society who provided me with a photograph of a well hole car carrying two bridge sections. I've continued this on with both the 36 foot flat and the 53 foot depressed centre car.
Here are the results.






























Many thanks to Stan Cedarleaf for the decals. I'm sure these were a bit of a challenge.
And thanks to everyone else for their great comments on these cars and the others.










Here we can see the NAR still don't have their own cabooses (yet) but they're coming.

Cheers.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Lord! This thread has been around for almost three months, and I am just now getting the pun! (Whether it is intentional or not.) I now have this image and sound bite in my head of a group like the Andrews Sisters singing really badly off key. Kudos Harvey, whether you planned it or not.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Dave, 
I think most of us who subscribe to this forum are fairly "bullet proof". 
I post what I've done in the hope of inspiring others, the scratch built flats, depressed centre and well hole cars are my first attempts at scratch building railcars. I have another one recently finished and I'll post that later. Doc Tom has done a nice one for his Little River R.R. and I think the way he presented it with comparisons between the model and the real thing was very good. 
I don't want to steel his thunder so I'll wait before posting mine. 
The feed back we collectively receive from doing these builds is excellent and we all learn from them, which of course is the intent. 
Cheers,


----------

